# LJ Woodworking Awards - Summer 2011



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*How does a $500 cash prize sound?!*

It's time to get busy again. The LumberJocks Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 are officially here and this time we again have a very creative theme that should result in many amazing entries. As always, the goal is to highlight the creativity of all of our members (regardless of skill level). Here is the theme:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Birds of a Feather* - Yes, we are talking birdhouses. Build a birdhouse, any birdhouse. It can be a decorative style suitable for indoors only or constructed for the birds to use. It can be big, small, chip-carved, scrollsawed, painted, and the list goes on. It can be made by (or assisted by) little hands, or built for professional purposes.

The sky is the limit - or at least tree tops and posts.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Winner* - $500 Cash Prize
*Runner-Up* - $200 Cash Prize
*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is July 31, 2011 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here. You can help us *Spread the Word* by clicking on your favorite social networking button in the sidebar of the Awards page.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Good luck and have fun!*


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a dead line I should able to make, was going to try to make Gorrila glue contest but did not have time.

Thanks, For posting.

Thank you, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already know who is going to win this contest already.
Yep its john


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe John will throw a party with the winnings and invite some of us other birdhouse builders to it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure John will understand when I say, there are LOTS of amazing birdhouses out there …


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about entering this one, but I have a problem. 
Some of you may have heard this before, but here goes anyway. 
Before getting into scrolling, I was starting in wood working by making bird houses. It was just something to do, but I got SICK of them. After I got into scrolling pretty heavy, I swore I would NEVER build another %$$^% bird house. If I can figure out how to afford the material to do what I have in mind though, I think I'm going to make an exception just this once.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


decisions, decisions  
Yes, sometimes you just have to break your own rules haha Good luck!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Steven, I dont agree. The winner is never known in advance and if you're creative you can beat even the masters in their niche in this kind of contests. Just check out the results from the past contests.

Good luck


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to wish everyone good luck in the contest. I will be sitting this one out.

I look forward to seeing some amazing projects as usual!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's too bad, Gary. I would love to see what your creative mind would come with!! I have no doubts that it would inspire everyone in some way or another


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be happy to sit this one out . It,s only fair seeing as i build them everyday


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you should sit it out John. If you enter and win, it is simply because you deserve it. The theme is about birdhouses. You make birdhouses. I am planning on entering. As much as I could use the money, if by some miracle I won, it would feel like a hallow win if it was only because someone such as yourself did not enter on purpose. 
Now I do understand if you haven't got time or are tied up in some other way, but I hope you don't sit it out just because you build birdhouses (as extreme as they are). That would be unfair to you. The last time I read the rules, the contests are open to all. If fellow Lumberjocks don't think your entry should win, they can just not vote for it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill ! I am on a contractor site and a while ago they had a birdhouse contest and a lot of guys wouldn't enter it if i was in it . I can understand their frustration too  I am building 4 or 5 houses every 2 days so time is really not a issue .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I respect your decision, but would love to have seen what you'd come up with for the contest. I agree with Martin, that since member votes is what determines the winner of these contests, anyone has a shot at winning.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't like to see anyone choose to not participate, whether it is because they "do this for a living" or because they don't feel that they could compete with more experienced woodworkers.

Enter because you are a LumberJock .. and let our peers decide who gets the Awards.

With this Awards in particular, there are so many qualities that could get a vote - creativity, precision, woodworking skills, effort, and so on, and I think little 5-year-old LumberJock-in-the-making could have just as big of a chance as those who have been making birdhouses for years.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a good point MsDebbie  Personally i would like to see Gary enter this one too ;-)


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see John and Gary enter the birdhouse contest. I'm also looking forward to see what William builds. For what it's worth I am planning to enter my 2¢ too. I don't believe that I can pull off even getting a T shirt, but hey "the more the merrier" is my take on it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darrell i think you still hold the record for nicest birdfeeder that i have seen ! 
That is one sweet looking hoteL !!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've been playing around with several ideas in my head. I think I have finally pinned myself down to one though. I hope to start a blog series on it tomorrow so everyone can see the build. What I have in mind is going to serve several purposes.
1. Will be a bird house to enter into the contest.
2. Is an idea with endless possibilities. 
3. Will be something that I've wanted some version of for along time that will be placed in my own yard.
4. Will be nothing like some of the boring birdhouses I made that made me swear off birdhouses.
5. Related to a long ago happy memory that will mean so much and bring back memories every time I look at it.
I hope tomorrow, I can start and all will be revealed as to what I'm building. Good luck to all that enter. I can't wait to see some of these. I have no hope that I could possibly win, but we can all dream, can't we?
And also, I agree with John. This is my first time seeing it, but that Old West bird feeder has to be the nicest I've ever laid eyes one.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds wonderful William - and definitely not boring.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Call For Entries*

Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Birds of a Feather* - Yes, we are talking birdhouses. Build a birdhouse, any birdhouse. It can be a decorative style suitable for indoors only or constructed for the birds to use. It can be big, small, chip-carved, scrollsawed, painted, and the list goes on. It can be made by (or assisted by) little hands, or built for professional purposes.

The sky is the limit - or at least tree tops and posts.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



First you must have your entry posted as the LumberJocks project and then you just have to click on the green SUBMIT ENTRIES button on the Awards page.

*Good luck!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, Martin… But, *I think this is for the Birds…*
... I don't know about you…

*LOL*

Have a good one!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


"for the birds" hahaha some people are so funny


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


oh i think this is going to be tweety pie…and i hope this will get off the ground and fly….im sure it will..so now i must get busy and head on out and stay straight ..for if i want to win this contest i must fly with eagles…and if i want to loose, ill hang with the crows…so watch out jocks the grizzman can fly….right over canada, near a place where john lives…and drop him a proper message..if i can get it to smear on the windsheild…ill be happy…lol…all is fair in birdhouses and poop….....


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


I won't plan this project. I'll just wing it! In any case 500 bucks would be nice to have in my nest egg.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


((groan)) you guys are so punny!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


*I Tink I saw a tweety bird…*

COOL… Now, just turn it into a House! LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2011 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


the deadline is fast approaching - be sure to pay attention to the TIME deadline and not just the date.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*



*Awards entry period is over and we ended up with 53 great entries in the Birds of a Feather category. Now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. Voting deadline is on August 7th at 3 PM CDT.*

Note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will notice that your project is not listed when you make your selections. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic when you do not see your entry in the voting list - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on August 8th.

*Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now.*
Three lucky random voters will win the LumberJocks t-shirt.

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I know anyone here more than any others to influence my vote but wouldn't it be better to *NOT *have the name of the builder listed on the view entries page? There's less chance of friendly familiarity affecting the outcome.

The person could be named when the prizes are awarded.

(btw I didn't enter so it's not for my sake, just a thought)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just voted! Good luck, guys. I had to "open in new window" the "cast your vote" tab for some reason. Some really nice entries!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck everyone !!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some really nice entries for this one. good luck to all who entered.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda thought the same thing Chris. Me too on no entry for this contest.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris you're right on this one because lots of members will vote fo their buddies rather than the projects.
We have seen it before!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow is last day to vote-remember to check the time deadline.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I've seen it too unfortunately.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 5 minutes left. Cast your vote FAST!!!  I did.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*



*The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners of the LumberJocks Woodworking Awards*. The winning projects were selected from the 53 "Birds of a Feather" submissions in an online voting held from August 1 to August 7. 119 votes were cast during this period. And here are the winning projects…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Winner* - 180 points - $500 Cash Prize


*Runner-Up* - 161 points - $200 Cash Prize


*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt:


redryder
Roman Hrytsak
Johndadada
GMman
SchotterWoodworking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of the LumberJocks t-shirt (randomly selected from all the voters):


rance
jroot
devann

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER GREAT CONTEST!*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Grizz!!!!!


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job everyone. Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners
Awesome bird houses, bird homes and bird mansions.* :>)*
Keith


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I picked out first place correctly.  A fine gaggle of birdhouses emerged from all of this. CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners. Well deserved.

Edit: Oh look, I won too? Huh? I didn't see that. Way cool. It will be worn proudly. Thanks LJ.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great collection of bird houses… congratulations to the winners.
In my humble estimation, you are all winners!
Ellen


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everyone!
I really enjoyed this Awards event.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to this contest, and the talent and efforts of those who entered, the quality of life of the average bird has just been nudged upward, in the world 

Great job, All !


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you LJ's for your votes and support. Much appreciated. I will wear the Tee shirt with pride! Roman


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for voting me into second place! I am humbled by the beautiful artistry that went into all of the birdhouses. They are an inspiration and have certainly expanded my creative boundaries through viewing each and reading the accompanying anecdotes. I am proud to belong to such a collection of skill and imagination. The greatest reward here comes in the sharing of our gifts, and I believe a hearty "thank you" is due all of those entered the contest, and for that matter all of those who post on this site.

The contest was a lot of fun! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS grizzman and Transition! Awards well earned with your skills and creative endeavors.

It was an awesome contest and the quality and nature of all the entries was quite impressive. To reiterate your ending statements Transition…'it was (indeed) a lot of fun'... and I too… 'can't wait for the next one!'


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a variable show of birdhouses, from very simple to very elaborate, from very very small to very vary large.
Good contest.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners, and to all who participated. They were all very nice builds, and like Ellen says: "you're all winners"


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a surprise! Thanks to all who voted.

So many talent craftspersons out there, and there were bird houses FAR SUPERIOR to mine.

I guess "random" works. Now, if only it worked in the mega lotteries, then I could truly retire ,- again.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding effort from all concerned, the organisers, the builders and don't forget the voters… the time taken is amazing… so thank you all and congrats to the winners and all the none winners too…


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Grizz mate.Excellent effort!!


----------



## SchotterWoodworking (Feb 7, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just glad to be a part of this amazing collection of great woodworkers. I have learned so much from the people here.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great woodworking on the Bird houses. I guess the real winners are the Birds.
Just amazing on the projects.
Arlin


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys and gals. Some great looking homes for the birds.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all who made bird houses, your projects are all winners in my book…and everyone here made wonderful bird houses, thanks martin and all who made this possible, i look forward to more contest like this…grizz


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LJ shirt arrived today. Many thanks. It will be worn proudly.


----------

